# Benji & Monkey



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

DH got this cute stuffed monkey from some company among other stuff in their promotional product package. Ever since Benji saw the monkey, he is obssesed with it.  He sits in front of the book shelf staring at the monkey. When I hold it in front of him, he kisses the monkey and is very gentle with him. He whines until we get it for him. It's not a safe toy to play with and so I had to hide it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Benji is in love.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh that is so adorable. Benji just needs a Monkey of his own.

how bout this one?

http://www.cheappetstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=27254


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is so funny and sweet , Poornima. Benji is so devoted to his monkey.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, how sweet. Poor Benji, unrequited love. Sigh....


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OHHHHHH, Poornima, Missy is right..Benji needs his own monkey!!!!

Gabriel has this one, though I took the heart sqeeker out of it so he wouldn't swallow it..









http://www.petflys.com/monkeyboyplush.html


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How sweet. I agree, Benji needs a monkey.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Monkey business*

Thank you Missy and Diane for the "monkey" links, but knowing Benji, he would ignore all the other monkeys and would want the one he can't have. This is the boy who doesn't play with toys except for little soccer balls.

Here is the monkey that stole Benji's heart! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, that is so sweet. Poor little Benji.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poornima, If Benji is so gentle with his toys, couldn't you let him have the monkey, especially if you are present when he has it?

Tucker doesn't destroy his stuffed animals and I'd think about letting him try it if he loved it so much.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWW...how can you deprive him of his ONE dream toy??? 

Benji wants a blue monkey for Christmas!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sheri, Benji is being very gentle but Lizzie also wants to play with the Monkey. Benji's idea of playing with the Monkey is gently carry him around or "hide" it in the safe place and watch it when he wants. Lizzie would like to toss it, drag it etc and this monkey is really beautifully made to withstand all this. I am now holding the monkey in my lap and letting them kiss it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poornima, If DH isn't partial to that monkey...perhaps you could just replace his eyes with embroidered eyes. That looks like the only thing that could hurt Benji or Lizzie were she to get a hold of it. But if you decided to do that I think you should do the eye surgery sercretly...Benji might get upset. He sounds a lot like Jasper. maybe they will meet someday.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, I dug out the monkey Benji and Lizzie have. Benji just loves to sit by the new Monkey. When Lizzie showed interest in the new monkey, I placed the new monkey near Benji and he went and kissed it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, Benji is just the cutest, sweetest dog ever! I love how gentle he is.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Poornima, how cute Benji is with his Monkey. What a gentle boy!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

That's just sooooo cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. I love Benji, what a sweet little boy he is. so sweet.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Benji is such a sweet boy! I've found that Maddie always is obsessed with what she can't have. You might buy another appropriate toy and show it to Benji, but put it out of reach for a few days. He might just love it as much as monkey when he finally gets it.


----------

